# Britains got talent



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Yay! It's back!

Can't wait to watch it tomorrow!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yay!!!!!!! Something to cheer up a Sarturday night!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

OMG Susan Boyle was incredible, so unexpected!!! A potential winner after a makeover methinks!


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Ditto prof    I totally agree.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Wow to Flawless too


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ewww can't beleive they let her go through!!!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Love it!

Susan Boyle was brilliant! She brought tears to my eyes, so unexpected!

 to Fabia!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG - the Greek dancers. I was crying with laughter.

Also adored Susan Boyle although I do think it was a fabulous 'act' from start to finish. Right from sitting to eating her sandwiches. Brilliant!!!!! Good for her - she could easily win   

Oh I LOVE Ant and Dec - so funny xxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh lordy - just watched some bits again. I forgot about the man who was the dancer and just waved his arms about. Ant and Dec had to go on dancing to fetch him off. OMG - I'm peeing myself laughing again


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I caught some the repeat yesterday, completely forgot about the Greek dancers!    loved them!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

We caught up with this yesterday, agree with the coments so far susan boyle suprise of the night, also loved flawless,
I personally think a group will win this year 
Some great talent allready - but why do such Twits go on    

roll on next week . . .


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

It would'nt be as good without the twits would it    

Susan boyle lives in the town next to us, when I heard her accent and saw her I wanted to curl up and die, then she started to sing and I got a lump in my throat she was so good.    Just goes to show you should'nt judge a book by its cover aye?  

Greek dancers were also fantastic.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Just bumping this up.

Who's going through tonight - Susan Boyle & Diversity for me although liked a few of the others. What were they thinking of putting Darth Jackson & the weirdo with the piercings through tho


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Diversity for me but i dont know who else i would put through?!?!

That drumming lad last night was great and should be through


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I agree, he was brilliant & really gutted he didn't get through. Some of the ones they put through are awful - that woman who does the bare boobed dance rubbish - like they Queen would like to watch her!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

SOooooooooo glad Diversity got through


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I liked the two dancers with the different faces


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Carole

   You were looking at their faces   .

Louj


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)




----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Louj    you norty norty girl.

they obviously put cr*p acts through as they know no-one will vote for them (except their own families and friends) who else would vote for Darth Jackson and floppy ears Nick Hell ............. omg his ear lobes were awful

Wonder what rubbish no hopers will be on tonight amongst the talent, will be recording it tonight though as have other things on.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

We watched most of this last night, I loved the two guys with faces too, thought they were really good.
Still the right acts went through I think.
Susan boyle is MAD   !!!!  

Tonights looks good I like Shaun but I heard him in rehersals on extra BGT 
and Im not sure hes got the right song   Jamie is also good, not sure whats the deal between him and Amanda mind  
And I'm hoping flawless go through the rest are [email protected] ! IMO !!!

Roll on tonights show


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm disappointed with this program now. Trying not to be but I'm flipping convinced its fixed after they didn't put that drummer kid through - and did some of the total rubbish stuff. I appreciate they need a mix of things but come on.........................

I didn't think Susan was that great last night tbh. Not as good as the first show. 

LOL - also loved the dancers with the 'big faces'


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am feeling a little sorry for all the contestants now - Susan Boyle has been all over the news today and its like a totaly given that she will win - bet all the other acts are feeling what the point is.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Its a shame isn't it? It might make people vote more for the others tho - unless it IS fixed xx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I agree - I didn't think Susan Boyle was that good last night. Especially at the beginning she was a bit wavery and off key    (says she who is tone deaf   ) Nothing like as good as the audition. Maybe they have set her up to fail ......


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Am in the minority but i dont like Susan Boyle  I think it the amount of hype about her, I really liked the young drummer lad n was gutted he didnt get through I mean NICK HELL WTF pure madness


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I have to agree, I don't want Susan Boyle to win, she will get a contract out of it any way   I thought that she was off key when she started last night and seemed to completely loose the plot     I felt sorry for her  

I really liked Diversity and wanted them to go through. I felt sorry for the little girl and think that is why it's a good idea to have age restrictions on shows like this, for them to get knocked out of the competitions is a knock to their confidences    

I'm not sure about the contestants tonight, but only 10 mins to go


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I wonder if DJ Talent will go through   

I say Talent, you say..............................


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lizzie - I can't wait to see him again


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I love it


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

DJ Talent on now     Oh Dear!!!!!

Loved Diversity last night and so glad they got through....


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

WTF what a t****r


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

LOVED IT!! 

I bopped along on my sofa


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

nooooooooooooooooo Lizzy he needs putting out of his misery (and mine)


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

He is just so funny!! I wont be surprised if he gets through tonight!
I have a feeling!


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm with you on this one Lou-needs putting out of his misery   

Lizzy-Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hope Jamie is good ....


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

oh dear


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

gutted did like him but way tooooooo nervous


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Not good at all


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Bless him!!

As for Peter, he should put some clothes on it


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

ewwwwwwwwwww scary guy with dummy dont like em


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Only two acts worth watching tonight Flawless & Shaun
better acts went out before the semis  
I did however like Garath & Pavi a deserved 3rd place  
Roll on tommorrows show


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Well IMHO........

Harmony - OK, but tacky, as they said very high school musical, if that's your thing!
Kay Oresanya - Oh dear!
Ben & Becky - Had to agree with Simon - very talented, amazing dancers, but not as good as 1st performance - did feel sorry for them 
Shaheen - Wow! Alot of pressue on such young shoulders though
The Barrow Boys - Rubbish - all over the place - unco-ordinated
MD Showgroup - Very good, lots of energy
Floral highnotes - She has an amazing voice! All I can say!
Stavros Flatley - love eveything Greek, so they were my fav and so glad they got through! Can't wait to see what they have to offer on Sat LOL

Farrel Smith - Amazing voice and still find it quite weird how she is only 13/14, however needs to see a dentist a.s.a.p., and get those teeth sorted - reminds me of a young Celine Dion!  Oh and could be the lighting, but think she may need to start waxing that top lip!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't like Farrel Smith, I had to laugh at her saying that Charlotte Church is a sell out as she recorded a pop CD and that Katherine Jenkins is her role model, then Katherine Jenkins came out and admitted that she had done drugs (can't remember which one) when she was younger - very good role model!! 


I'm so glad that the Stavros Flatley and Shaheen went through, although it's a pity that MD didn't go through as they were really good. Perhaps if they had been in a different group, they might have.


----------



## K4th (May 30, 2008)

I'm so pleased it wasn't just me who noticed Farrel's top lip!!!    

Last nights show was pants...... thank god for stavros flatley LOL   - how on earth did some of those acts get through to the semi finals OMG!!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

The dancing brother & sister..did you see her hands?!   Looked like mahogany


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

K4th said:


> I'm so pleased it wasn't just me who noticed Farrel's top lip!!!


Me too!! lol... Bless her!!


----------



## K4th (May 30, 2008)

Siobhan1 said:


> The dancing brother & sister..did you see her hands?!  Looked like mahogany


I know..... how much fake tan - Honestly!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

On BGMT on ITV2 it showed her saying she wanted to be the same colour as her hands!!!!


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

I fell asleep for 12hrs last night   and obviously missed BGT!!

What happened?? Can't check online as of work's internet restrictions


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

wasn't on cos of the footie!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes the footy seems to disrupt most decent TV these days    Thank gawd my DH hates it with equal passion! LOL


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Glad I didn't miss it 

Really enjoyed *Julian * last night.... excellent!!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Again IMHO.........

The Dreambears - Entertaining, funny, but hardly talented - lmao @  the wardrobe malfunction
Good Evans - Cute little girls, boy overrated, parents, why bother?!
Luke Clements -What were they thinking putting him through?
Martin Matcham - preferred his 1st performance. Was never going to get through
Aidan Davis - OK, but over hyped imho
Hollie Steel - not as good as 1st performace. Was cringing behind the cushions at what went on. Pure sympathy vote.  She's too young to handle this - too much pressure
DCD Seniors - too busy, strictly average
Greg Pritchard- loved him, wished he'd made it through

So what are the predictions for tomorrow night?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Tamsin I agree with your opinions except that Aidan is pretty damn good!

For tomorrow I want to see the saxophonist win, or one of the dance groups Flawless or Diversity. If it goes to a silly vote then Stavros Flatley to win!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Love Aiden and I am rooting for Shaheen   come on son  ... sick of hearing about Susan on news at 10!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Gutted Greg didn't get through - baaaaaaaaaad decison imo


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

yes.. not sure why the little girl got through   as bad as that sounds.


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I am liking 

Flawless
Shaheen
Diversity
Julian

Don't mind which of those wins


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Will any of you be voting? I have a horrible feeling Susan Boyle is going to win. My DH hates me voting for things like this, but if I get a chance I will vote for Flawless, saxophone guy (forgotten his name) or Stavros Flatley   I would love to see the queen's face while watching them


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes I too agree that I would prefer someone other than Susan Boyle to win.....


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm glad that it's not only me that doesn't want Susan Boyle to win    I do think that she is over rated, she does have a good voice, but as it has been said, she was only that good as it wasn't expected.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Stavros or Shaheen for me   

Wouldn't mind that bloke with the saxophone either xx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, great thread....

Stavros
Diversity
Flawless
Aiden

Are my favs    I loved Aiden..!

Please, please, please dont let SUSAN BOYLE win  

Am really looking forward to BGT tonight


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

OMG they are all sooooo good (apart from Hollie who I thought was awful!)


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Exactly what I thought  

I can't vote as I liked so many. Overall tho I'd like Stavros to win


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I voted Diversity but I want Julian Smith to win


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

soooooooooooooo happy that Susan Boyle didnt win


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lou F ❁ said:


> soooooooooooooo happy that Susan Boyle didnt win


Me too! And glad that Julian was in the final 3 although I loved shaun and stavrous flatley too!
The right act Won!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yay go Diversity!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Yay for Diversity! They were brilliant, well deserved win


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It was blooming amazing wasn't it?

xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

What do you all think about SuBo going into the Priory   They have taken her in as she was behaving really weird


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

The pressure got too much for her ................ bless.

I just don't know why there is so much hype around her, yes she is a good singer, but no better than some of the others that were on.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I couldn't agree more, it was the shock factor - the fact that she could sing.

Here is a link for the story http://www.orange.co.uk/entertainment/celebrity/27030.htm?linkfrom=hp2&link=hero_pos_3_link_subtitle&article=090601x1030x1herocelebsusanboylerushedtoclinic

/links


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Dizzi, how are you hun?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I think the thunder is being stolen from Diversity


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Siobhan1 said:


> I think the thunder is being stolen from Diversity


Yes, it's a real shame isn't it......oh and that lead man - Ashley - is such a dish!!


----------

